# schwinn new world.



## C M Gerlach (Aug 20, 2020)

From an estate auction this week.
H32262 serial.
Heil brothers champion badge.
ND rear, schwinn script front
Flat guard braces.
Torrington 8
I thought it was 50s when I bid on it, but seems earlier.
Seat is wrong.
Clipper speedo has seen better days.
Otherwise pretty nice.





















 if anyone can confirm.
These serials confound me.
Maybe it is a 41?

Thanks.
Chris


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 20, 2020)

1941 with the early 39 braces. Maybe @Miq can shed some info on those flat braces. Are they factory installed?


----------



## C M Gerlach (Aug 20, 2020)

Sure looks like they are. That's kind of what confused me.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Aug 22, 2020)

Sold - 1939 Schwinn New World saddle (english touring style) | Archive (sold)
					

Offered here is a 1939 Schwinn New World saddle. This is the English touring style found on these early lightweight bikes-this being probably the first year saddle they used. I imagine this is an early version with the way it is 'suspended' under the outter skin. Normally most of these English...




					thecabe.com
				



 if you want to finish the bike up!


----------

